# Laminate floor covering on stairs?



## Hammatime (Oct 2, 2006)

I personally tell my customers that it is a bad idea to install laminate on stairs. Because it is so slippery. I will not install them on stairs for that reason. I would rather lose the business than worry if someone would get hurt. Just my opinion.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I think the slipperyness is a real issue also. I would not recommend it. Just curious, what were your plans for the exposed edges at the tread noses?


----------



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have plenty of left-over laminate flooring from the previous owner I planned on cutting to length for each stair tread and riser. I have found a couple different style stair nosing strips that are designed to fit over the tread for a nice rounded finish. The two I have found either fit over the laminate that is on the tread which leaves a slight differnence in height, or there is a nosing strip that fits with a tongue/groove style connection to the laminate leaving a flush mount. 

My inspiration for this project was seeing my in-laws house do the same thing. They however have put laminate on only about 5-6 stairs that lead from the kitchen to the basement. It turned out really nice and easy to walk on. The difference I have is the stairs will be a walkway from the outside and peoples shoes can be wet from weather or snow.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

I never tell a client what to do or not do in their home.
this is their home and they are entitled to do whatever they want.

I show them the features, benefits and advantages to all products they are interested in, and also the possible problems.

I do TONS of lam and wood steps. I tell them it will be a danger if they do not install a stair runner or have something else to help with grip. Such as small pieces of carpet bound and set on the steps.

Carpet wears out quickly, and looks goofy with a house full of lam, or wood. but again, it's THEIR home.


----------



## natzNsarh (Nov 8, 2006)

I understand the concern of having a potentially slippery flooring on the stairs, however, I live in a townhome that has the entry on the first floor and the living space on the second. That being said, the front door leads directly to the carpeted stairs that are being destroyed by daughter, dog and myself. The stairs have a rounded bullnose. How can I install laminate??? P.S. I live in florida, the front porch is covered and there is a tiled landing at the bottom of the stairs. I am not to concerned about moisture.


----------



## natzNsarh (Nov 8, 2006)

I just noticed this thread is from '03. If I am talking to myself, I am really not crazy, just non-observant....


----------



## gt1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello everyone!
I am planning for a laminate on stairs. The brans I use has attached underlayment. Should I rip it off before the installation, or leave it there and glue the anderlayment to the boards on the stair?


----------



## liguowei70 (Sep 6, 2007)

Manufactuer told me that DO NOT RIP THEM OFF, leave them and glue.


----------



## gt1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I already finished the stairs, gluing planks with underlayment. Turned out really good.


----------

